# Caution photos are like Crack to ice fisherman



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Lets get the juice flowing. lets see some photos that makes you want to hit the ice!!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

If it helps you can copy and color print the hole in the ice. Place it under you seat at you desk and crouch over to stare. You just might see some perch go by:lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice pictures Ed but it still looks cold to me :lol: bring on the warm weather:lol: now lets see if I get hung for this:lol: .. Cya Slick


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

For you guys dying to get out onto the ice. Why don't you just save that photo of the hole and make it your desktop wallpaper? 

Hey it's not perfect but might help a bit.

John


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Is this one of those perch that needs to be..................................milked.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

Hopefully you have restocked your beer since that last time out.. looks like slim pickins..


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

jpollman said:


> For you guys dying to get out onto the ice. Why don't you just save that photo of the hole and make it your desktop wallpaper?
> 
> Hey it's not perfect but might help a bit.
> 
> John


Thats what I just did!!:lol: First pic is nice to look at while I respool some reels and sort through some new tackle.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I hoping by the end of the week one might be able to sneak out onto their favorite canal????

Bucket of 25 makes for a nice meal...


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Ed Michrina said:


> If it helps you can copy and color print the hole in the ice. Place it under you seat at you desk and crouch over to stare. You just might see some perch go by:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

Great idea Ed.:chillin: :chillin:


----------



## danf2001 (Dec 9, 2006)

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php?t=5933&highlight=sand+lake

Guys, I do not want to rub anything in but I've been fishing since the 2nd of November. Went out again today and limited out on char (almost like a brook trout). They were all nice, in the 2 to 4 pound range. Caught a few salmon too, threw most of them back as they were fresh planters. I had to put my extension on my auger as the ice was getting pretty thick. 

I speared the northern on the link above in early November. I already have a 44" on the wall I caught in Montana in '02 so that one went into the frying pan. Not too many folks up here spear so thats an added advantage when all fishing with live bait is banned. The fish (all specices) go absolutley nuts when I drop the decoy down the hole. I wish I had an underwater camera to film the action.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

oops


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll pile on. I think this makes this winter a bit more painful. Gonna have to go north . . .


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

gilly said:


> I hoping by the end of the week one might be able to sneak out onto their favorite canal????
> 
> Bucket of 25 makes for a nice meal...


I have my fingers crossed!! We just might be able to see some ice yet this year!:SHOCKED:


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

You guy's are KILLEN me!! The only ice around here is on the trees. Aruggggggg!


----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)




----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

Chawazz, You may want to run your heater hose under your door. I ran it like that once and the heater flared up and I couldn't lift up the shelter like I should have. Luckily I didn't get hurt but the shelter didn't didn't fare so well. Great photo's guys. I think we will finally be getting out this week.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't take many pics, so I had to dig these out.


----------



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

The fish are biting or not this is bound to happen









Driving out to St.Claire 45mins in this stuff


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

cool photos guys. Your providing a valuable service to all us Ice junkies, while we wait for our real ice fix


----------



## ROBBY MEYERS (Sep 9, 2005)

Springer4Ever said:


> The fish are biting or not this is bound to happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

that center photo is kool!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

You guys just keep dreaming about your ice fishing. I dont know why it is but for some reason I prefer to fish when the weather is a tad warmer!  :lol:


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Them's some nice bobbers!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

:rant: :yikes: :help:​


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

If this doesn't make you want to hit the ice I don't know what will!!!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

^^^^^^ HEAVEN ^^^^^^:chillin:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> You guys just keep dreaming about your ice fishing. I don&#8217;t know why it is but for some reason I prefer to fish when the weather is a tad warmer!  :lol:


John if she is fishing on your boat would you take me fishing "PLEASE":lol: :evil: :SHOCKED: Cya Slick


----------



## JDHUNTER (Mar 25, 2004)

Slick fishing said:


> John if she is fishing on your boat would you take me fishing "PLEASE":lol: :evil: :SHOCKED: Cya Slick


If i was him, I would be looking to be ship wrecked !!!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I like the ice hole desktop idea. Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Another set of great photos. Did that big eye come from an inland lake? either way nice fish.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

That second pic got me all fired up. countless hours sitting there looking down the hole.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Just an average day for me .......

Morning:









Noon:









And night:









He he he, we can dream right?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Sweet set-up what more do you need. I'm sure there is a beer holder out of sight


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ed Michrina said:


> Sweet set-up what more do you need. I'm sure there is a beer holder out of sight


That's tacky to put beer in fishing photos .... geeeeez.:lol: 

I personally don't do it because it makes my fish look small.:help:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I agree Kalamazookid, Just look what beer did to my fishing partner. LOL


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Soon..........very soon. 

Ed, put the picture of the hole under my desk. Any suggestions on how to keep my feet warm ?


----------



## deano6692 (Jan 16, 2007)

Where were you guys....some nice fish there. I am from Grand Rapids area. and I cant wait to get out on the ice. but need some first. I need to go north or something this weekend. man i love fishing.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Dean these are all wishing photos not fishing photos. Just something to get us fired up when (possibly) when the ice gets here. 

Worked didn't it


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

MiketheElder said:


> oops


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Mike I have seen you inaction before..... There is no way you have a fish on the end of that line.........YOU SNAGGED THE BOTTOM OF THE ICE DIDNT YOU!!!!!! :lol: :lol: cmon fess up!


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

This is a perch I jigged up on an anise egg.

Actually it was a Largemouth. Up at Caulkins Lake near Lewiston. My sister's place.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Here, smartypants.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

NICE PICS!!! I'm getting really ancy now!! I wanted to go out around Christmas and I can't wait now. I will be out at my favorite first ice bluegill hole on Monday!!!!............Maybe even Friday if my buddy tests it out first and it's safe.:evil:


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

MiketheElder said:


> Here, smartypants.


You photo shopped it!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Ed Michrina said:


> Another set of great photos. Did that big eye come from an inland lake? either way nice fish.



Yep. Cass county lake.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't have the faintest idea how to Photoshop stuff. I'm a "point and shoot" kind of guy.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

My son's picture (MuskyHunter)


----------

